# news letter



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/news.asp

/links


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Very interesting Kara would be a good start if we could have frozen transfers free and then hopefully this will progress to more free fresh goes.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think the goverment are gona have to rethink considering the SET issues

this has been brought up by the british fertility society too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

great the more people on the case the better.


----------

